# Affordable HD Video Camera for youtube videos, etc



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have this video camera and cant beat it for the price. I paid $69 for mine, but found it even cheaper. I use it for making youtube videos for my company. At $69 it doesnt hurt so much if something happens to it. Some of the guys here even video during estimates so they can review later and even email to their men before starting a job. Possibilties are endless. And if your on a tight budget I recommend this camera. I also like that its rechargeable so you dont need to buy batteries.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks I've been looking for one, How long you've been using it ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks I've been looking for one, How long you've been using it ?


I bought it in December. Besides paint videos I also make a lot of quad riding videos and its usually dusty or wet conditions so I didnt want to spend a lot. The videos come out really well espeacially if you upload in HD. Windows Movie Maker makes editing and posting on youtube very easy. This one takes a minute before getting to the video footage 




 And this one is with the camera sitting on a 4 ft step ladder


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Like the camera :thumbsup: Hate your sweatshirt


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Like the camera :thumbsup: Hate your sweatshirt


I haven't gotten $hit from BM like in 3 years


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Like the camera :thumbsup: Hate your sweatshirt


Lol I have BM T-shirts too. They havent gave me any sweat shirts yet. :no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NC is now taking orders for Sweatshirts......FREE + Shipping included. PM him right away.....he only has 7 or 8 dozen. Limit 2 per member.

....anytime I can be of more help NC just let me know.:thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> NC is now taking orders for Sweatshirts......FREE + Shipping included. PM him right away.....he only has 7 or 8 dozen. Limit 2 per member.
> 
> ....anytime I can be of more help NC just let me know.:thumbsup: :whistling2:


  


You're posting at 9:30 in the morning....and you're retired...shouldnt you be getting ready for lunch? :whistling2: Then dinner at 2pm :jester:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah, 9:30am is right before the 10am nap.....2pm is also nap time. I earned it......:whistling2:


----------

